# اللى عايز اى استفسار بخصوص الفضائيات الريسيفرات كروت الدش شفرات يتفضل مع بعض باذن المسيح ::::::



## رامى حنا (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين 

نظرا لعدم وجود قسم فضائى فى المنتدى فانا فكرت نخصص المشاركه ديه للمواضيع الفضائيه 
وكل واحد منا يساعد الاخرين وانا الحمد لله على قدى كده فى الريسيفرات وكروت الستالايت 
يعنى اللى عايز اى استفسار ما يتاخرشى وده كله بعد اذن ادارتنا طبعا 

مبارك اسمك الى الابد ياااااااااااارب ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي 

ينقل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا نفس الحال
ع قد برضه في الحاجات دي
ولو عرف حاجه هبقي اساعد
شكرا ع فكرتك الحلوه ​*


----------



## رامى حنا (14 سبتمبر 2010)

_كلنا مع بعضنا حبيبى _​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عندي مشكله في الريسيفر 

عملت رقم سري للقائمه تاعته نسيتها يا تري ايه الحل؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أمير رومانى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اين الموضوع


----------

